# My personal humidor *pic heavy*



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

I finally got my own Wineador set finished! My wife decided she wanted Bloodwood fronts. Gotta keep SWMBO happy!
The unit is a Haier 30(?) bottle
Take a tour with me..........









Suzanne gets the top drawer honors. Here's her collection:









My drawer is next down:









Our son Zac is really getting into cigars so we set up a drawer for him:









Cohiba Drawer:


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Partagas Drawer:









Miscellaneous Drawer:









Specials Drawer:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful Sir just love the woodwork!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's the "Before" pic:


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow huge improvement! The wood looks beautiful


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, you make my wineador look like a winecooler with cigars in it LOL LOL


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

That's very nice looking!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Dramatic before and after right there...great look with the wood.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Dramatic before and after right there...great look with the wood.


That's what she said.

For reals though, Forrest, those are insane. Just beautiful!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool setup.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice setup! the drawers are great.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, Suzanne didn't like the white bottom and wanted a tray down there so....now for a tray


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Very very nice. Although I like the before pic too


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Outstanding Work! That's really, really nice!*


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice and nice collection of cigars.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

wow! Nice, especially the before/after comparison XD


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice setup, looks classy.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

You truly are a master when it comes to shelves. Awesome job!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

It's amazing how much a littler organizing and a few drawers can make that big of a difference in appearance. Nice work!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

GeoffbCET said:


> It's amazing how much a littler organizing and a few drawers can make that big of a difference in appearance. Nice work!


Thanks Geoff. We're enjoying the heck out of it. :smoke2:


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

sweet humi!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice setup and lots of good looking sticks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Outstanding woodwork. Great collection of sticks too.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice setup and great looking sticks!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice. This looks like the exact same wine cooler I want to convert over. If you dont mind me asking did you build it or have it built and what size are your drawers?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

very nice Forrest


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Very nice. This looks like the exact same wine cooler I want to convert over. If you dont mind me asking did you build it or have it built and what size are your drawers?


Hi Josh, I built these.  It's a Haier unit. I built a set for another BOTL that has one too. His were Lacewood. Drawers have a 1/4" taper front to back around 16" wide.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have one like that and I have plans to convert it. I want to build it myself but do something similar to what you have done there. Are the trays just floating on the existing rails?


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. I'm going to have to look into a set up similar to this in the near future.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Forrest, I love the wood color.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Dammmmmmmmm. Looks wayyyy better!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

nice set up, enjoy!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic setup.:clap2:
You have to, and rightly so, more than a proud of that one of a kind humidor.
So sweet.:rapture:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice set up. Think I may have to do the same since my collection of sticks are growing rapidly.


----------



## Hain84 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love these blood wood fronts they look amazing. Even better behind the glass.


----------

